# Does Vegetable Oil Go Bad??



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

I have 5 cakes to make for a fundraiser.......I have a big bottle of vegetable oil that I probally opened last year at this time when I had the cakes to make for the same fundraiser.....is it still good???


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

pistolsmom said:


> I have 5 cakes to make for a fundraiser.......I have a big bottle of vegetable oil that I probally opened last year at this time when I had the cakes to make for the same fundraiser.....is it still good???


I reuse my oil for deep frying over and over. I have a couple gallon thats at least two years old that I cooked our turkey in for Christmas. Never heard of good quality cooking oil going "bad". I do run a batch of french fries once in a while to clarify it, but dont know how it would work for baking. I am guessing it would be fine.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, all vegetable oils can go rancid if they've been stored under the wrong conditions.

What kind of vegetable oil is it? What kind of container is it in, metal or glass or plastic? If it's glass or plastic, what color is the container?

Has it been sitting at room temperature for the past year or has it been stored in a cool dark place? 

Have you smelled it and tasted it yet to see if it has gone rancid?

.


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

It's Crisco in a plastic bottle.....I smelled it and its odesn't smell like sour or anything but I don't really know how it sould smell!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Well Crisco oil has a shelf life of approximately one year after it's been opened if it's been kept in a cool dark place. Taste it. If it tastes good to you then use it.

.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Trust me, if it was rancid you will know it, it smells horrible.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

It won't be poisonous. Taste it. If it has gone bad it will taste bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

The nose will know. Give it a good sniff. If it doesn't smell "off" then it will be OK to use.

But it is time to use it up and replace it.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, it does bad. My mom keeps Crisco forever. Oil gets a stronger than normal smell to it. If it smells like that it tastes like that. I'd pitch oil that hasn't been used since last year. I think it gives food a bad taste after a few months. I wouldn't eat oil that was six months old. 

Bad oil isn't sour. It has a stronger than normal smell. Newer oil should smell faintly. It isn't good far before it's actually rancid.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

OH dear. We have olive oil that is probaby 4 years old. We use it with basalmic vinegar to dip bread into. We do it rarely so that's why it's been in the cupboard. It doesn't smell bad so I wonder if it's just certain oils that go rancid?


----------



## cmtigger (Aug 19, 2011)

It depends on the oil- all oils can go rancid, but they go rancid at different speeds. I've found that vegetable oil and sesame oil go rancid pretty fast, and that olive oil and walnut oil have much longer shelf lives.

You'll know if it's bad. The smell and taste will be off.


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

I hardly ever post but found this earlier and thought I should put it here...don't know for sure what is true or false but I use peanut oil and save my bacon grease and chicken fat to cook with!http://healthimpactnews.com/2012/the-complete-guide-to-fats-and-oils-%E2%80%93-what-to-cook-with-or-not-what-to-avoid-and-why/


----------

